# Old computer ads etc



## Giaguara (Jan 16, 2004)

This one is reeaaaally terrible.







more on this site.

Find any other cool, terrible, funny old computer ads?


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 16, 2004)

Other fancy stuff:

M$ Windows 1.0.3 screenshots 

apple II screenshots ..


----------



## monktus (Jan 17, 2004)

That's quite geeky. But cool. I liked the portable pre-MIDI music thing.


----------



## powermac (Jan 17, 2004)

It was a nice walk down memory lane. LOL Windows, will they ever get the GUI right?


----------



## Arden (Jan 17, 2004)

powermac said:
			
		

> It was a nice walk down memory lane. LOL Windows, will they ever get the GUI right?


 If they haven't gotten it right in over a decade, what makes you think it'll go beyond anything besides painfully ugly?


----------



## MikeXpop (Jan 17, 2004)

http://toastytech.com/guis/bob2.html

Priceless


----------



## chemistry_geek (Jan 25, 2004)

I remember, way back in 8th grade, when I went to the school library to read Science Digest, that I would occasionally see the Sinclair ZX81 in full-page magazine adds.  You could purchase the kit and build it yourself, or pay more and purchase a fully assembled unit.  Not long after I saw adds for the Sinclair QL with a built-in microdrive.


----------

